# Has anyone read any good comedy books lately?



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey, I am on the look-out for a new book to read, and I could do with something light-hearted and funny. Any suggestions? I am quite keen on stuff by Danny Wallace and Mike Gayle, so if anyone knows any similar-style authors that would be great!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not familiar with either of those authors, but after looking them up, I think I'm going to have to give them each a try as they look amusing. So you've just added to my list. 

Have you read any Christopher Moore? I would suggest Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal or Island of the Sequined Love Nun


----------



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

No, I haven't heard of Christopher Moore so I will check him out - thanks!  

Read "Yes Man" by Danny Wallace, or "Friends Like These". Both really good books!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

SteveScaffardi said:


> Hey, I am on the look-out for a new book to read, and I could do with something light-hearted and funny. Any suggestions? I am quite keen on stuff by Danny Wallace and Mike Gayle, so if anyone knows any similar-style authors that would be great!


Sorry I don't know any chic-lit for men, but I love Jasper Ffiord's writing. Try One of Our Thursday's is Missing. Good luck.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm going to recommend Christopher Moore as well. _Blood Sucking Fiends_ made me laugh out loud numerous times.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know if you're into fantasy or not, but Piers Anthony, Terry Pratchett and Robert Aspirin are all worth a look. Those are probably the three biggest names in the comedic fantasy genre. It truly is underrepresented.


----------



## 4deb (Sep 8, 2011)

I also loved "Lamb" by Christopher Moore. A couple other thoughts: Carl Hiaasen books, "Choke" by Chuck Palahniuk cracked me up too. "Running with Scissors" had me laughing pretty hard. I hear a lot of people rave about Terri Pratchett also, though I've not read him yet. Dave Barry and Bill Bryson are also fun reads. I love a good book that makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## pfenton (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree with all the Christopher Moore recommendations (though "Lamb" is my favourite).  I laugh at Palahniuk's books, but most people think that makes me weird -- reading "Damned" at the moment, and highly recommend it, but only if you're familiar with Palahniuk's style.

A few extras: 

"Red Claw" by Philip Palmer.  Hilarious space opera.

"Apathy and Other Small Victories" by Paul Neilan, though I'm not sure it's available on Kindle.

Anything by Christopher Brookmyre, especially the earlier books.  Tartan Noir comedy.

"Beat the Reaper" by Josh Bazell.


----------



## wfulks (Sep 6, 2011)

I read Tucker Max's latest book called A--holes Finish First. It's basically X-rated but does have a lot of funny stories in it if you can stomach the content.


----------



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

Right, I am definitely going to have to check out Christopher Moore! Thanks guys!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd recommend:



William Anderson wrote a number of very popular books back in the seventies and eighties that were very humorous autobiographical novels, tongue planted firmly in cheek. I'm glad to se they are coming out as ebooks, although only two of them so far.

Mike

Edit: I'm finding the seemingly obligatory ebook typos/formatting problems in this one. Sigh.


----------



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Mike. Someone also gave me a Ben Elton book - anyone ever read anything by him?


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you're willing to head over to the biograpy section, Bruce Campbell's If Chins Could Kill was hysterical, as was Tina Fey's Bossy Pants. I loved David Sedaris's When You Are Engulfed in Flames. I think his other books are best when he reads them aloud to you (via a Book-on-Tape. Not actually having David come and tuck you in at night), but "Engulfed" had me laughing out loud and (I think) it is his best written work.

Also, if you haven't picked up Janet Evanovich's One for the Money (Stephanie Plum, No. 1), she's the master of funny. I have no idea why the kindle edition is so ridiculously priced, but you can pick up a used paperback for about a buck at any Goodwill.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> Sorry I don't know any chic-lit for men ...


Nick Hornby comes to mind. _About a Boy_ and _High Fidelity_ likely being his best known works because of the movies. He's not usually funny in a constant-laugh-out-loud kind of way, but there is humor throughout much of his writing.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Try Tom Holt - lots to choose from!


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> Try Tom Holt - lots to choose from!


Ooh, yes, he is terrific. I remember picking up one of his books in Smiths and laughing already when I read the author bio. Always a good sign!

EDIT - just checked him out on the Kindle store. £4.99 for individual novels that are bundled in £9 paperbacks containing three! Ouch!


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't got wrong with a Terry Pratchett.

Most recent comedy novel I read was _Grave Diggers Wanted. No Experience Necessary._


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Dry Wit:  Sherban Young (mystery)

Hilarious adventure/caper/mystery:  Put a Lid on it by Donald Westlake

I've heard this Terry Pratchett guy is funny and he's on my TBR.  I was coerced into it by his biggest fan Nogdog.  Okay, not really.  It was April who beat me over the head with the book.


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

MariaESchneider said:


> I've heard this Terry Pratchett guy is funny and he's on my TBR. I was coerced into it by his biggest fan Nogdog. Okay, not really. It was April who beat me over the head with the book.


Terry Pratchett is magnificent, and his new one - Snuff - is out soon. What is more, it's a Guards book. Almost no finer words in the English language ...


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I really enjoy Carl Hiaasan (Nature Girl, Sick Puppy).


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> I really enjoy Carl Hiaasan (Nature Girl, Sick Puppy).


Yes! Hiaasan can be falloutofbed funny.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels. I've only started the first one (The Color of Magic, the beginning of that series), but I've chuckled out loud quite a few times already. ***NogDog approved*** 

I second the Stephanie Plum series, up to about the 9th book in the series (To the Nines). That's where I started, but then I went back to One For the Dough and so on because I found the series hysterically funny. I mean, it's _Jersey _ humor, youse know?  (And, yes, I'm a Jersey girl through and through.)


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels. I've only started the first one (The Color of Magic, the beginning of that series), but I've chuckled out loud quite a few times already.


My husband loves those books. So much, in fact, that he's told me every funny part in them so now I don't want to read them anymore...

How about "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?" Always a classic.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> How about "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?" Always a classic.


How did we forget to mention Hitchhikers?!? Yes. Great call! Douglas Adams is GENIUS if you haven't read his stuff yet. Which also makes me think of Kurt Vonnegut and also of Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I really loved _How to Lose Friends and Alienate People_....the closest to male chick lit I've ever read  and laugh out loud, hysterically funny.


----------



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, thanks so much for all the replies - it could take me a while to get through this lot!!


----------



## susanmerle (May 10, 2011)

Not lately, but I read "About a Boy" a while back, and there were some really funny scenes in that book. It's not one big laugh, but some great scenes.
I'm watching reruns of Curb Your Enthusiasm on TV now, and those are funny. they're not books, but they're funny.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

Malcolm Pryce's books are great, and Mark Gatiss too.

Also found Lee Goldberg's Man With The Iron On Badge brilliant. He's re-titled it though, and I can't remember the new one.


----------



## trickaduu (Jun 14, 2011)

What's Not To Love by Jonathan Ames is funny, just finished it.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Robert Rankin is another one. I mentioned him in another thread but forgot to bring up his name here.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

And seeing the post above mine reminds me:  Simon Haynes writes some funny stuff too.  Oh sure, some of it is over the top, but it is good old fashioned space adventure with humor.  I haven't read his new YA book, but I enjoyed the Hal series.  (And for the record I didn't care for Hitchhiker's Guide much.  That mostly left me scratching my head.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_***reminder: no self-promotion allowed here in the book corner.  ***_


----------



## KerriWoodThomson (Sep 26, 2011)

Anything by David Sedaris is good for a laugh! Also, How I Became A Famous Novelist by Steve Hely was one of the funniest books I've read this year.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

If you want to stray from fiction, Carrie Fisher's quick and witty memoir Wishful Drinking made me laugh out loud, especially as she dissects her sordid Hollywood family tree.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

This is one of my favorite funny books ever:

My Name Is Russell Fink

Sadly, the paperback is priced much more attractively than the Kindle version (I'm pretty sure I paid less than $9.99 at Barnes & Noble the weekend of release). But on the plus side, the paperback also doubles as a flip book with little pictures of the dog on the cover printed on the bottom corner of the pages, running and playing.


----------



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

I know I started off this thread, but if anyone else is looking for comedy authors, try Danny Wallace. He doesn't write fiction, but his book was the inspiration for the Jim Carey film Yes Man.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought this but haven't read it yet. You can't fault the celebrity endorsements and reviews:

Are We Nearly There Yet?: A Family's 8000 Miles Around Britain in a Vauxhall Astra
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005K15D4W/

And the UK site with 28 5-star reviews ...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1849531552/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know the books you mentioned, but one of the funniest books I've read was The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams. A contemporary mystery writer I also like a lot is Linwood Barclay, who has written a series about a family man with a wife and two kids. Great stuff! Light and enjoyable!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

SteveScaffardi said:


> Hey, I am on the look-out for a new book to read, and I could do with something light-hearted and funny. Any suggestions? I am quite keen on stuff by Danny Wallace and Mike Gayle, so if anyone knows any similar-style authors that would be great!


I'm not familiar with those authors, but I recently read _Mercury Rises_, the sequel to _Mercury Falls_. I enjoyed both books and liked Kroese's style of humor -- not "great" books, but definitely worth sampling, I think.

And I guess I should mention that _The Color of Magic_, book #1 of the Discworld series, is currently available at 99 cents.


----------



## S.A. Reid (Oct 3, 2011)

Try DRIVING ME NUTS by P.J. Jones.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Bruce Campbell's If Chins Could Kill was great, but then again I don't think the man is capable of anything not great.  

Also the Hitchhiker's Guide series is always a classic for me.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

I'll second...



You might also like Tim Dorsey. I finished his latest last night.


----------



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

This is not strictly a comedy novel, but I just read The Book With No Name, but it certainly had a a lot of funny little one-liners and parts that made me chuckle. Great good!


----------



## markcooper76 (Jan 22, 2012)

I find any of Kurt Vonnegut's novels hilarious. I know it is dark comedy, but it is very witty!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Vollidiot by Tommy Jaud. But I don't believe there is an English translation (It's a German book and I've read the Hungarian translation.).


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

If you like off-beat non-fiction, I'd recommend,


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I love Demetri Martin.  His comedy albums are great too.


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon (Sep 30, 2010)

Not in the comedy genre but Steve Brewer's "LOST VEGAS" had me laughing so many times as I read it.  Might be worth a try.


----------



## digibooker (Feb 18, 2012)

Woa - my first post, and it's gonna be about my first ever kindle purchase! If you are after a funny book, you have to read Malice in Blunderland:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Malice-Blunderland-Jonny-Gibbings/dp/1908122129

It is the maddest, funniest, darkest most gross book ever. Astonishingly funny. I laughed so much I was embarrassed so had to get off my train, making me late for work. If you want funny (I'm following the author like a stalker) his blog and interview with Mourning goats http://mourninggoats.blogspot.com/2012/02/32-jonny-gibbings.html

Very, very funny book. Oh, it's VERY rude too.


----------



## Jim Chaseley (Feb 16, 2012)

*Jim clamps his hand over his mouth, to prevent himself breaking the forum rules about self-promotion!* <-- You know that feeling when you really want to stop yourself blurting someting out? 

I have a particular and vested interest in amusing sci-fi, which I'm finding to be a bit of a bleak landscape at the moment, apart from some of the obvious biggies, like Hitch Hiker's Guide. When I was much younger, I really enjoyed the Bill The Galactic Hero books and The Stainless Steel Rat, but I don't know if they'd stand up to my tastes today.

I've seen another obvious one mentioned here - Terry Pratchett - but I'd actually urge starting with Guards, Guards if you're just starting out with him. It was the first one of his that I ever read, and, perhaps for that reason, it's always been my favourite!


----------



## KathyLynnHarris (Feb 2, 2012)

I started another thread on this this month - last book that made you laugh out loud. you might check that out.


----------



## Chad Wilde Author (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't recommend "Don't Go Europe" highly enough:

http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Go-Europe-Chris-Harris/dp/0809236591/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334816398&sr=8-1


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Don Quixote USA
Pioneer, Go Home

Both of those are by Richard Powell. Hilarious stories. I'd say he and Mark Twain are probably the best of the American humorists.

Also, Lucky Jim (Kingsley Amis) is a very funny book if you like British humor.


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

I just finished Sparks by David Quantick, which was fun.


----------

